# Retrieve deleted history



## pangklee

I've heard that you can retrieve internet browsing history, even if it's been deleted? How can I do this???


----------



## tecknomage

Depends on what you mean by "retrieve internet browsing history."

There's the *IE [History] Toolbar button* that lets you look at your saved history.

But just how long that History is saved is set in *Internet Options*, *General* tab. (screenshot)

IF you mean deleted to the *Recycle Bin* OR by above setting.... you're out of luck.


----------



## pangklee

That's what happened... my computer is in use by many different people. On Friday, the 11th, someone went on to the computer and must have been doing something they didn't want anyone else to see, because they went to the Internet Properties, under the General tab, and hit "delete" under browsing history. I would like to find out how to get to that date, and view all the URL's or internet pages that were visited that day, even though the temporary internet files were deleted??? Can you help??? Thanks so much...


----------



## sobeit

the easiest way is if its on a network, just sign onto your router and check the logs - if you have them turned on. You may also be able to check your security software logs. Some of them keep track of online visits. 

If its your personal computer, you can install software on it to keep track of usage. Just search download.com for those utilities.

Otherwise, once the info is deleted, it would be difficult to undelete to find. See the following 


http://ask-leo.com/can_internet_explorers_history_be_undeleted.html


----------

